# different styles of hwa rang do?



## hwarang_do_adam (Dec 30, 2007)

I cant remember what channel I was watching but it was about two guys learning a bunch of different martial arts and on of the segments they did was on hwarangdo. I cannot remember the name but it translated to snake hwarangdo. Is there more variations i do not know about?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 30, 2007)

Very likely so.  You don't find them in too many places, though I found a TKD school up here called "hwarangdo" - but he taught TKD, no bones about it.


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Dec 31, 2007)

it was just nice to see a different variation of our martial art​


----------



## mystic warrior (Jan 8, 2008)

No 
The show was the human weapon.
And the art that they were doing was Tae Kwon do.
But one of WHRDA masters from korea.
I can't remember which one.
But they do have a hwa rang do guy there.


----------



## aftab (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope...:angel:
I saw a statement on the WHRDA forum about that series last year and WHRDA denied that he was one of their masters, and started going on their copyright policy (trademarks, etc). 

(Tried to find the link...will continue the search another time)


----------



## Humble Student (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.hwarangdo.or.kr/HRDkorea1.html

Sorry aftab here he is.


----------



## aftab (Jan 1, 2010)

I stand corrected! my info is way out of date:uhyeah:

(Thanks for the link and correction)


----------



## Humble Student (Jan 1, 2010)

Its all good don't worry about it.


----------

